# Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer



## DSHPB (16. August 2013)

*Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Moin Leute,

ich suche ein Gehäuse für meine NAS/HomeServer-Kombi, die ich mir demnächst zulegen werde...

Ansprüche an das Gehäuse:
- Mainbord minimal µATX (sollte nicht allzu schwer werden )
- Mindestens 8x intern 3,5", am liebsten noch min. 3x 5,25" dazu, da kann man einen weiteren 4x3,5" Käfig einbauen bei Bedarf...
- Festplatten entkoppelt
- Staubfilter
- gutes Kabelmanagement
- gute Kühlung für die HDD's
- möglichst leise
- (wenn möglich) CPU-Kühler bis 160mm Höhe
- (wenn möglich) weiß & möglichst schlicht

USB3.0 an der Front wäre auch ganz nett, jedoch kein K.O.-Kriterium.


Aktuelle nähere Auswahl:
- Fractal Design Define R4 (mein Gaming-PC werkelt in so einem, ist schon nett...)
- Nanoxia Deep Silence DS 1 (glaube so heißt das, hat halt 3x 5,25" Schächte und nicht nur wie das Define 2)
- Bitfenix Shinobi Core USB3.0 (aber Festplatten nicht entkoppelt, daher eher raus...)

Ich hab bei Geizhals schon reichlich geguckt aber nichts (weiteres) gefunden was mir so wirklich zusagt...am liebsten wäre mir ein Cube, aber das ist erst mit einem (deutlich) höheren Budget möglich...

Budget: Bis 150 €, gern aber auch günstiger 


Danke schon im Voraus
DSHPB


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Wieviel Speicherplatz brauchst Du denn? Bei gängigen 4 3.5" Slots bist Du doch schon bei 4 4TB Platten bei 16 respektive 8 TB Speicherplatz.


----------



## DSHPB (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Schon, werde aber keine 4TB Platten verbauen, die ersten werden 4x 2TB Laufwerke, wenn dann wieder Bedarf besteht kommen weitere rein, da weiß ich noch nicht welche...


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Du hast es ja richtig vor, ich wäre schon mi dieser Zusammenstellung mehr als zufrieden....

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## blaudoge (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem hier?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V354B Micro-ATX Cube - schwarz

Ein Cube, hat Platz für ein paar Festplatten, recht gut belüftet. Kabelmanagement naja. Mit einem Großen CPU-Kühler dürfte es auch eng werden.


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Na ja, hier passen 6 HDDs rein, finde ich für einen Heimserver schon sehr üppig.

Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DSHPB (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Danke erst einmal...

Das Lian Li hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt, sagt mir nicht so zu, keine min. 8 Plattenslots...


@Icedraft: Erstmal hol ich mir nur ne HighPoint RocketRAID-Controllerkarte und die Platten dazu und baue die vorerst in meinen Gaming-PC damit ich schonmal meine Daten sichern kann, die eine Festplatte fängt langsam an Zicken zu machen, da will ich Nummer sicher gehn, sind immerhin reichlich Daten und ich hab sonst kein Platz um das zu sichern...Wenn das dann erst mal geschehen ist geht's wieder an's Sparen und wenn dann bissl' was zusamm ist hol ich mir den Server dazu und dann geht das 24/7 ans Netz 

@Icedraft #2: Das hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, aber da passt nur ein kleines Mini-ITX/DTX-Board, habe mir aktuell ein µATX rausgesucht...

//

Mal was Anderes: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Festplatten extern an einen internen SATA-Controller anzuhängen? Frage mich halt ob das mit Stromversorgung klappt und ob es da iwie spezielle Gehäuse mit SATA-Anschlüssen für gibt, halt kein eSATA...

Meine damit ein kleines schlichtes externes (gut belüftetes) Gehäuse daneben zu stellen mit weiteren Platten (bei Bedarf!) und die intern an eine SATA-Controllerkarte anzuschließen, ob es sowas gibt...? Dann kann ich erstmal zu einem kleineren Gehäuse greifen...


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Eine andere Lösung könnte so etwas sein, nahezu beliebig ausbaubar...

Sharkoon 5-Bay RAID Box, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (4044951011353) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DSHPB (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Sowas hatte ich auch schon im Blick...dann wird's wohl sowas werden 

Danke dir erst einmal...

Ich schaue dann nochmal nach einem kleineren Gehäuse und melde mich bei Bedarf wieder, dachte nur vllt hat hier irgendwer die non-plus-ultra-super-mega-Lösung


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Wenn du nix findest, kannst auch eins aus MDF/Vollholz baun, da haste dann platz ohne ende  bisschen holzgeschick solte man trotzdem haben


----------



## DSHPB (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Aus Holz baun wäre nicht so das Problem, weiß nur nicht wie da so das thermische Verhalten ist...

Ansonsten hab ich vllt wen dir mir da was basteln könnte, hat auf der Arbeit mit nem Laser zur Stahlbearbeitung zu tun, Stahl ist aber so schwer...


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Der hatte kein prob damit

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...d-red-mod-update-10-8-letze-seite-627653.html 

Und ich bei meinen Schreibtisch (siehe Signatur) hatte auch kein Temp prob


----------



## DSHPB (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Na dann werd ich über sowas mal nachdenken...hab schon 'ne Idee wie man das machen könnte...

Gibt es Staubfilter in Weiß für 120er/140er Lüfter?  Grad keine Zeit zu gucken...


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Bitte kein Highpoint kaufen, ist Schrott.
Mit so einem externen Gehäuse bremst du ziemlich deine Platten aus, würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Alternativen?


----------



## DSHPB (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Danke Icedraft, das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen 

Auf ein externes Gehäuse möchte ich auch nur im Notfall zurückgreifen, habe momentan eine komplett andere Lösung im Sinn, werd mal was ausarbeiten die nächsten Tage...

Also, der Raid-Controller muss RAID5 können mit mind. 4 Platten, wenn möglich bis 100, maximal 150 €...


----------



## Angelo-K (17. August 2013)

Nimm doch n softwareraid, wenn der controller kaputt geht, sind die daten verloren, bei softwareraid nicht.
Günstiger ist es auch noch 

Gruß


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Ich persönlich werde mir für meinen NAS -PC ein Lian Li PC-Q25 holen

vllt. wär das ja was


----------



## Angelo-K (17. August 2013)

Da passen aber net 8+ platten rein


----------



## soth (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Wofür ein RAID?


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Redundanz?


----------



## soth (17. August 2013)

Ich stelle nur den Sinn von Datenverfügbarkeit in einem Heimserver infrage


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Dann würde ich einen 3ware 9650se, gibst bei eBay als Sofortkauf (4Port) für 150, bei Auktionen für noch weniger.
Alternative wäre mdadm oder ZFS Software RAID mit einem HBA.
Platten würde ich intern verbauen oder per SAS Multilane nach außen führen


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Möchtest Du so einen Krawallkoffer im Wohnzimmer haben?


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Falls du den 3ware meinst, der ist passiv gekühlt, also lautlos.


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Ich hatte bei der Typbezeichnung mehr so etwas im Kopf(keine Ahnung warum...):

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=111143875720


----------



## shadie (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Du weißt aber schon, dass dir das Raid keine Datensicherheit bringt sondern nur die Verfügbarkeit erhöht.

Soll heißen wenn dir während dem Rebuild ein fFehler unterläuft ist alles futsch.

Vorteil bei dem 9650SE ist, dass du auf wenn 4 Platten verbaut sind un du noch eine dazu stecken willst, das problemlos möglich ist einzubinden.
bei SW Raid geht das unter windows nicht.

Ich würde aber von dem Raid absehen und ein normales backup bevorzugen.


----------



## DSHPB (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

So, da bin ich mal wieder...

Ja, ich weiß dass ein Raid keine Datensicherheit bietet, ich möchte auch nur nicht dass meine Daten verloren sind wenn mal eine Platte ausfällt...Aber alles zu spiegeln ist momentan zu kostspielig, aber wenn mal reichlich Kohle da ist nehme ich das auch in Angriff, also ein Backup-System, aber erst später, erstmal brauch ich Speicherplatz.

---

Hab 4x die WD Red 2TB Platte bestellt, die sind auch vorhin angekommen, hab mich in den letzten Tagen mal ein bisschen zu SAS-Multilane belesen...

Ist die RAID-Karte hier gut?
LSI MegaRAID SAS 9240-4i bulk, low profile, PCIe 2.0 x8 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat 1x SAS-Multilane Anschluss, da kann ich dann alle 4 Platten anhängen. Wäre recht praktisch bei meinen aktuellen Plänen bezüglich Gehäuse (noch nicht spruchreif, aber hab paar Ideen...)

Und LSI ist was ich mitgekriegt hab wohl auch sehr gut...?

Danke bis hierhin erst einmal


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Der LSI ist auch sehr gut.
Wenn du das wirklich mit dem externen Storage machen willst (wird alles etwas komplizierter) könntest du dich auch nach Controllern mit Anschlüssen auf dem Slotblech umschauen.
Denk dran, dass die maximale Kabellänge von Controller bis Festplatte nicht einen Meter überschreiten darf.


----------



## DSHPB (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Über die externe Verkabelung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht allerdings sind die SFF-8088 Kabel so verdammt teuer...und da es sich von der Übertragung her nichts nehmen sollte, wie ich denke, führ ich halt das SFF-8087 nach außen, ein Meter reicht da auch locker, richtig nach außen kommt es auch nicht...

Ich werd mal versuchen demnächst paar Skizzen zu meinen Plänen anzufertigen und dann zeig ich euch wie ich das meine^^


Schonmal nebenbei gefragt...jemand ne Ahnung wo man weiße Staubfilter herbekommt...? Hab schon geguckt aber nichts so wirklich gutes gefunden...

EDIT: Also mit "extern" / "außen" mein ich in etwa ein Regalboden weiter  also nichts allzu besonders, lediglich räumlich leicht getrennt, je nachdem wie das funktioniert, damit muss ich mich noch auseinandersetzen und auch erstmal das Regal anschaffen


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Das einzige was auf die Schnelle zu finden war:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen transparent Lüfterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen transparent 80134


----------



## DSHPB (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Danke Ice, hab mich nur leider etwas unklar ausgedrückt 

ich meine 120mm Staubfilter in weiß...Finde auch kaum was, aber bei Aquatuning kann ich ja auch nochmal gucken...


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Ich habe schon nach 120ern geschaut - gefunden habe ich aber auch keine in der Größe - 1 Dose Seidenmatt/Weiß sollte es richten ...


----------



## DSHPB (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für NAS/HomeServer*

Stimmt wohl, sofern der Filter selbst "offen" bleibt dabei, aber klappt schon...

Alternativ könnte ich auch einen größeren Lüfter verbauen denk ich, hab mir mal einen 200er angeschaut der trzd. recht leise sein soll und so...und der schaufelt halt etwas mehr Luft rum, dann kann ich den runter regeln und den CPU-Kühler auch und evtl. ja auch noch die Festplatten-Kühler, je nachdem wie warm die Platten werden...

Gestern alle 4 Platten mal durchgemessen mit HDTune, sieht soweit alles ok aus, Health-Werte sind bei allen Platten auch ok, klackern tut nichts...vllt hab ich ja Glück, was das angeht 

Und als Festplattenkäfig hab ich mir ein Lian-Li mit 120er Lüfter raus gesucht, Link poste ich nachher, kostet ~ 20€, also voll im akzeptablen Bereich...

Bis später erst einmal...

// EDIT //
Also, meine bisherige Planung ist das in einem 2x2 Expedit unterzubringen, wobei nur 2x1 für den Server drauf gehn sollen, in die restlichen Fächer kommt meine DVD/BluRay/Spiele-Sammlung, erstmal passt das noch, vllt nehm ich auch gleich das größere, mal sehn...

Jedes Fach hat eine Größe von 33x33x37 cm (BxHxT) - Da kommt aber noch der Einsatz mit der Tür rein, damit man das alles "verdecken" kann, weiß leider bisher nicht wie viel der Einsatz das Fach kleiner macht...und ist bei Ikea auf der HP auch nicht vermerkt...

In das eine Fach kommt das MoBo, mit allem drum und dran, die Festplatten kommen in das 2. Fach, ob darunter/darüber oder daneben weiß ich noch nicht...in welches Fach das NT kommt weiß ich auch noch nicht, mal sehn wie das mit den Kabellängen hinkommt  (BeQuiet Straight Power E9-CM 480W glaub ich, das läuft auch in meinem Gaming-PC  )

// EDIT-Fortsetzung //
(wurde vorhin unterbrochen, bin grad auf der Arbeit...)

Also...in die Tür, bzw. die Türen, kommen Lüfter rein, dachte mir entweder 1/2/4 120er/140er oder halt 1 200er jetzt mit dem passenden Staubfilter...

Das SAS-Multilane-Kabel der gestern abend bestellten und heute in den Versand gegangenen LSI MegaRAID-Karte wird dann in das Festplatten-Fach geführt, das natürlich eine Extra-Kühlung bekommt.

Die Festplatten, so dachte ich mir, verbaue ich immer zu 4. (klar, was sons bei nem 4er RAID-Controller?) in so einem Festplattenkäfig wie den hier:
http://geizhals.de/lian-li-ex-36a2-silber-a610242.html

Denke der ist recht gut und ne Entkopplung ist auch vorhanden, nur keine Laufwerksschienen, wobei das auch nicht sooo wichtig ist, wenn was ist mit den Platten wird eh das ganze RAID deaktiviert, nicht dass noch mehr passiert...


"Regal-Alternativen" sind natürlich auch gern erwünscht, vllt gibt's ja noch weitere/andere/bessere Ideen...

Ach ja, dachte mir das Mainbord dann hochkant (normal) an eine Seitenwand zu montieren, die sich herausziehen lässt und da dann auf einer abnehmbaren Platte zu montieren, dass man es also rausziehen und dann demontieren kann für potentielle Änderungen oder auch einfach für die Wartung...


----------

